# Remembering Beau . . .



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*A few more . . .*

of my favorite Beau pics


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beau was so adorable! The perfect example of the Golden spirit. 
I am so glad he spent his last days with you and was so loved and happy!

What a cuddlebug!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Last two*

One of Beau on April 3, 2009, before his first episode; one of Beau and Jim napping the week before we had to say goodbye.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww, breaks my heart. he was such a sweet beautiful guy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a beautiful, happy boy! Thank you for making the last days of his life happy and full of love.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My sweet Beau is a rescue and is one special dog too. My Beau and I send you wishes of wonderful memories of your Beau.

My Beau sends his love:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He was such a beautiful, big red boy. I'm sure Jim really felt his loss, especially while sitting in his favorite chair. Thank you both for giving him a terrific year.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Beau was such a handsome loving guy and I'm so sorry you did not have a longer time together. The pictures you shared show just how much he loved you both and you loved him. Heartwarming and heartbreaking at the same time because I know you miss him so much. I hope he meets my Bridge boy Beau (gone 6 years), another sweet gentle soul. I'm beginning to think any dog named Beau must receive the blessing of a gentle spirit from our Heavenly Father.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a love!! And how glorious that he was able to spend that last bit of his life being adored as much as he adored you all. I love all your pictures. Thanks for sharing this special guy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Beau is a beautiful boy, so glad that his last weeks were spent surrounded by love. I'm sure he is waiting patiently with his ball at the bridge. I hope that your happy times with Beau will help you through

Sleep softly Beau


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

I remember Beau's story and how Teresa pulled him from the shelter and you gave him a LOVING HOME!! Thank you for making his last months so very happy!!


He is indeed one very special boy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is hard to believe that it has been a year since your sweet Beau came to you as a foster. I remember when you sent me the email telling me he was named after my sweet boy. I was so honored and cried with happiness. Those pictures show he spent the best days of his life being loved and spoiled. Love the ones of him laying with Jim but my favorite is where they are laying on the floor on their backs. 

I know him and all the Beau's are playing at the bridge telling everyone how much they were loved. My heart goes out to you and Jim on this anniversary.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beau was truly a special boy. 
I have had, known and loved many dogs and have truly never known one who wanted to be loved so desperately. Yes that is a big chair, but Beau was 95lbs and had to really work to fit in there with Jim.

He was so happy to have me visit him at the shelter and play with him and groom him. He had been left there for 17(?) days because his owners were not willing to pay the fine to get him out. It was not his first time - the shelter people knew him.

His life was changed so wonderfully by his being posted in the rescue section and Terry giving him a new lease on life.
Terry and Jim gave him a wonderful life full of love, good care and squeaky balls. I had the pleasure of staying with them one night last May. It was bittersweet because I was going to say good-bye to Beau, but I know firsthand he could not have had a more lovely and loving home.
It was so wonderful to open the bathroom door and have him and little Maggie waiting to escort me to bed. Truly an honor. Summer joined us in the middle of the night due to a thunderstorm. We had a great time snuggling.

I have no doubt his life could not have been better in any way, but I am so sorry for Terry and Jim that they lost him so soon.:smooch:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You For Everything Sweet Beau


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for filling Beau's last months with so much love.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Seeing Beau's rainbow bridge picture made me tear up again.
He was such a sweetheart who was not truly appreciated and loved until Terry and Jim got him and then he sure had the life.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

When people ask me if I believe in angels, the answer is an unconditional "YES". When people ask me if I believe there are angels on Earth, they get the same anwer. Jim and Terry are angels on Earth. Beau was a lucky boy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So sorry, anniversaries like this one are so so difficult. Beau was such a handsome guy and you can tell how much he was loved...and that he knew it. Hugs to you


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beau caused me to meet Terry and Jim. They are angels.

I love this picture of him. You can just see him thinking if it would be possible to have TWO balls. He sure did love those squeeky balls.:smooch:


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

What a lucky boy to have found you two. I love the picture of your husband sleeping with Beau on the dog bed. My husband did the same as the days were coming to an end for our sweet boy Sam. I only wish now that I had taken a picture too. Beau, I hope you and Sammy are playing together at the Bridge.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

How loved Beau must have felt in his last months. He's probably told all of his friends at the Bridge about Teresa, Terry and Jim, and what a swell time he had in that chair with his guy and his squeaky ball. I'm sorry for you three that he left a hole in your hearts, but thrilled for him that you filled the holes in his heart......


----------

